# Signed the papers today......



## lady323 (Nov 12, 2010)

Met with our mediator to sign the divorce agreement today. The mediator left the room and said he'll let us sign them. I have to admit I was crying and my hand was shaking....my stbx asked if I was alright....I said no and signed away...

It was just so hard to know that after 6 years of marriage it took 10 minutes to sign it away....

All day I have been crying off and on I am so heartbroken and sad as most of you know from my previous posts, my stbx has seemed to already moved on. Already has his "room" at the Canada lady's house...taking our comforter that we bought in china together. I wouldn't have known if I hadn't looked in the drawer and realized something was missing. He wouldn't have said anything until I asked where it was and he said he needed blankets for his bed. Most of his clothes are already up in Canada....

It just hurts to see that he's buying coffee maker/hair dryer, weed be gone, etc. for her as "things are much cheaper here than in Canada"....

In the long run I know it is probably the right thing to do but at this point I am just grieving and I don't know how long this will go on....

This date will be forever in my mind as it's my stbx birthday and I guess I gave him the best birthday gift ever...

Just needed to post and thanks for listening


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hang in there Lady. You did the right thing.


----------

